# Epson TM-T88II EPOS Printer SetUp



## whiteswan (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi,

Just looking for some advice on getting an epson tm-t88ii epos printer setup to a epson epos IM-800 epos system running windows 2000 via Pixelpoint software.

Ive connected the printer to the epos system via a serial connector. One end is connected to the printer and the other end is connected to the 9 pin com1 port on the epos system. No software or drivers came with the printer nor can i find any online however this is a very popular choice when it comes to epos printers and considering both machines are epsons i taught this would be straightforward but not to be.

Im hoping that i dont need a driver and that the printer can be configured via the pixelpoint software. I have went into all the sections to do with configuring the printer however when i try to print a receipt is just does nothing, no error messages or nothing. The first time i print a receipt it does bring up a screen for a split second and closes before you can even see it but the printer does not do anything. The printer has receipt paper and all the proper lights are on to show its in working order. Is there a way to check via windows if windows is detecting the printer at com port 1. Ive tried the add new hardware wizard but it says windows does not detect any plug or play devices?

I will attach all the screens from the pixelpoint software with all my settings to be honest im not sure if i have the right settings in here at all. Can someone in the know have a look and see if everything looks ok and make any suggestions to how i can troubleshoot this problem.

I really appreciate this because otherwise i would have to fork out 150 per hour for over the phone support and considering i went over budget to buy this very exspensive software i just cant afford it.

p.s as you can see from one of the screens i choose the epson tm-t8ii(P) as the printer wheras the actual name on the printer is tm-t8ii with no P, i wonder would this make a difference. It says in the manual that if your printer is not listed use the network codes but the network codes screen is a but mumbo jumbo to me!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The TMIIIP is a newer, faster model.

I woudl registry here: https://www.epson-pos.com/cgi-bin/s...=http://www.pos.epson.co.uk/support/index.htm
And see is you can download the driver and manual. You'll at least be able to test to see if the printer is communicating with the PC.


----------

